# Sporting Goods Store



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

*What Sporting Goods Store*​
Cabelas3333.67%Gander Mountain22.04%Scheels2828.57%Sportsmans Warehouse3535.71%


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What store do you like for service, pricing, and selection?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sporstmans and Scheels. They really stepped up to the plate for our Delta banquet and the service and selection is great!!!


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

you just can't beat the service at cabelas :thumb:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Definately sportsmans warehouse, they've helped our new DU chapter get up off the ground, meanwhile gander mountain wouldn't even give us the time of day. I know where all my money is going come fall!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I think Scheels and Sportsmans Wharehouse have the best service. But Gander Mountain needs an overhaul in thier service dept. BAD!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I like Sportsmans Wharehouse but I think they could do better with their prices.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sportsmans Warehouse without a doubt!! Excellent selection, good prices and very helpful employes. I shop there almost exclusively.

Scheels needs to work on their gun dept. and archery dept.....way too long of a wait before someone approaches you. I wont go there anymore. At least they use to be that way...I have not been in that store for 2 years.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Scheels for me, they are a ND company and I like to spend my money at home whenever possible.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am partial to Sportsmans Warehouse. But I do shop them all for sales and clearance prices. My frugal @ss sure is gonna miss Fargo's selection and competition of sporting goods stores when I move.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I love Scheels service dept. Sportsmans is a classy store. Cabelas use to be the cream of the crop to me but seems to really be dragging lately. Gander Mountain is no different than Cabelas in my book.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like sportsmans warehouse best but i do think that the employees at scheels are very friendly and helpful


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

never been in any of the ones on your list but i love the bass pro shops.

i really want to go to a cabelas though, supposed to be one comeing here to canada


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I like sportsman warehouse it's easy in and easy out, very friendly and prices about the same as scheels. The new scheels will be nice, I've been to the one in Omaha and liked it. I think once the new Scheels opens up in Fargo Gander will be in a world of hurt if they are not already. 8)


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like sportsmans but Cabelas is opening a big store about 4 miles down the road next year. So maybe my opnion will change


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys that say that Gander has bad service, if you've had specific problems with not getting helped or just with one employee or if you just mean the overall service of all the employees. The reason I ask is because you guys also say you really like sportsmans warehouse but I've been in there at times when an associate is no where to be found. I've never really had a bad experience there though. I just love that we actually have some competition here in Fargo now. I hated when scheels was the only big sporting goods store around because they really had no reason then to have good specials.

Does anyone else think that the Scheels in Bismarck has real good deals in there gun department, I bought my superx2 when i lived there and it was used but I bet a box of shells wasn't even shot out of it and I got it for like $670. I've talked to other people who have said they have a real good gun dept. there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Since Sportsman's Whse came to town they have really stepped up and have helped the local sporting clubs. I know for a fact that Scheels has been very poor at supporting them in the past, they might have stepped it up a little, and I mean a little, since they have found out that S.W. contributes and supports them as much as they do. I have also heard a rumor that Gander Mt. has the building for sale in Fargo. That really doesn't surprise me at all, very poor mgt and sales associates.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

cabelas is really bad for having people working in there that dont have a clue. scheels isnt bad i also like sportsmans.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't do any business with any of those places.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Scheels first, then Sportsman's Warehouse. I don't like the fact that you cannot handle the guns at Sportsman's without asking. A few things that Scheels has going for them 1.) when they have a sale it is quite considerable, and 2.) most of the sales associates know the products they are selling because they use them. I got turned off on Cabelas when I noticed in their catalogs that in some departments they only offer their own brand - Cabela's ( hunting clothing and footwear in particular ). I am amazed at how many products they put their name on.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

As far as fargo is concerned SW and scheels. SW has the best selection by far in waterfowl stuff but they rarely have good prices or sales. Scheels had a lot of awesome sales at the end of the season and have a decent selection but if you wanted to buy stuff right now they dont really have much, probably because they're moving.

Cabelas is a cool store but the service is meh and the prices are NEVER good unless you go in the bargain cave and I have never really seen anything too special in there.


----------



## n_108_nd (Oct 13, 2004)

For hunting I like Scheels because they seem to have someone who knows what is going on (but the prices are high). For fishing I like Cabela's because their selection is better than anywhere around here. For camping I like Gander Mountain. The staff in the camping section at Gander Mountain in Fargo is by far the most knowledgable of any camping/outdoor gear section in the area.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I like sportsmans warehouse, but they do seem to have a slightly higher price than every other place.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I notice everybody seems to like sportsman's warehouse, yet whenever I go in there, there is like 6 cars in the parking lot. What's up with that? They also lost some of my business when they gave me some BS story for why they wouldn't price match on some fullbodies, 30 seconds after they told me they matched prices.

Honestly, I wouldn't say any of the stores in Fargo have done even close to enough to convince me they are much better than the rest. I have a question though, why doesn't scheels fire up a website like cabelas or reeds or someone? You can't tell me they wouldn't make a killing off it. they are a big name in the midwest. Anyone know why they don't?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I wish SCHEELS would have a Bargain Cave like CABELAS. Then I could rank them number one. With the high prices of equiptment the only place I can shop is the bargain cave.


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

hey everybody i think they all have their good and bad point but what bothers me is that the people that work at these stores have no clue as to what they are selling or how it works u would think they would try to learn more about what they sell. good luck


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I buy from neither of those choices. I buy all my stuff from "Bass Pro Shop"......................Scheels is way over priced on their stuff........Haven't been in there for years....
Never heard of the Sportsmans Warehouse. Cabela's,I wouldn't give the time of day to them :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing. Since so many people on here seem to like S.W., why is nobody ever their. Place seems to always be pretty slow.

Scheels is a nice place but not a fan of the associates on com. all the time. Gander isn't worth the time to drive over their. Last time I was in there I think 3 people were working in the store.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, today I was at Scheels and received some of the best customer service ever.

I have lived in Fargo 20 years and was quite shocked compared to past experiences; not that past experiences were bad, but they were just adequate.
The employee I encountered was busy with others, but yet when the other customers were in a debating/deciding mode he did his best to help me. I wasn't there to spend any money, just to have two past purchased Scheels brand scopes to get bored-sited. In all, he spent an hour and a half of his commisioned sales time making sure the scopes were bore-sited correctly, correcting a past bore-site that was done poorly.

End result, I did purchase new bases and rings for one of the rifles. Not a huge purchase, but I do know they have my attention now for future purchases.

P.S.
If you go to gun department at Fargo Scheels, ask for Collin.


----------

